# Surprise southeast catch



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I Haven’t fall fished southeast in many years usually chasing ducks. So far things are working out on steel but pulled this gal out a log jam. Cool to see


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! You really should post that in the cold water forum as well. Guys have been catching a few more Atlantics in Lake Huron, but the Clinton! That is really cool. 
Did it taste as good as people say?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fish was released.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Right on! All those plants in the thumb and elsewhere are beginning to pay off. The Au Sable has had quite the run of them this fall.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice to hear, I wish more would show up that would be sweet.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Those fish are showing up just about everywhere! Nice job! Hoping to hook into one some day soon!


----------



## MICHERIE (May 1, 2017)

Don't forget to report your catch to DNR-Fisheries, even if you released it. IF you do catch an Atlantic and its adipose is clipped - keep the head. See below:

"We're asking anglers - when they catch an Atlantic, especially one that has a clipped fin - to report it to us," explained Cwalinski. "This allows us to start seeing not only if the fish are surviving, but where they're coming from in terms of stocking site and years."

The department has been marking the Atlantic salmon it rears and stocks to assist in their management. Fish stocked at Lexington, Thunder Bay River and Au Sable River all have coded wire tags in their heads and have missing adipose fins. Anglers are asked to save the head, put it in a plastic baggie, and document catch information (included length of fish, date, fin clip and angler name) before taking it to a coded wire tag drop-off point.

Fish stocked at other ports can have several combinations of fins clipped or missing - they too should be reported by anglers to their local DNR fisheries biologist.

"Reports on all Atlantic salmon catches are valuable to us," Cwalinski said. "But we do run into the problem of proper identification of Atlantics so that's something we're working on with anglers right now. Because of this, photos of the fish caught are important."

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153--387813--,00.html


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Info and pictures were sent to fisheries biologist today.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Clinton Erik?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you been out lately?


Pikewhisperer said:


> Clinton Erik?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Not really. Going later today though


----------

